# HP DV6-6165tx vs HP DV4-3145tx ?????



## amirtaraj (Oct 31, 2011)

Hi,
I am looking for a replacement to my prev. Gen DV6(in my sig.)
Main requirements:
1.Gaming:GTA4,Crysis,COD,NFS,Battlefield etc etc
2.AutoCAD Civil,also 3D in future
3.Battery life of atleast 3Hours using Wifi web browsing at College  (The main reason ffor swap!)

So please suggest me either DV6 or DV4 or any others also which can tick all my requirements.
Thanks.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Oct 31, 2011)

Red dragon needs to see this thread.  

DV6 will give you better performance. DV4 will be smaller and cheaper.

You might want to replace the battery in your current DV6. Batteries tend to decay over time.
You can check its status using Osiris Development - Home of BatteryBar, the most accurate battery meter for Windows


----------



## amirtaraj (Oct 31, 2011)

Also another question,
As now DV6 does not have that OpenGL issue but this DV4 has it as reported in this thread,
So can Photoshop or other such light OpenGL apps I use can it be atleast run on IntelHD?
And thanks for the Batterybar!


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Oct 31, 2011)

The OpenGL issue was that OpenGL didn't kick in the dGPU, so they ran on the IntelHD. This has been fixed though.


----------



## amirtaraj (Nov 1, 2011)

Finally is DV6-6165tx worth the extra 12k over the DV4-3145tx for my use?


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Nov 1, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> Red dragon needs to see this thread.


lol.  yes


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Nov 1, 2011)

amirtaraj said:


> Finally is DV6-6165tx worth the extra 12k over the DV4-3145tx for my use?


For the games and apps you mentioned, YES.


----------



## amirtaraj (Nov 1, 2011)

Thanks for clarifying I will be getting DV6-6165tx by this month as my 3050tx is sold out for 25k (i7 helped me)


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Nov 1, 2011)

Dont forget to extend warranty to 3 (1+2) years. Will cost around 5.5K.


----------



## amirtaraj (Nov 1, 2011)

Sure, Thankyou!


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 1, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> Red dragon needs to see this thread.



 Ishu, just spare him 

BTW thnx for link.


----------



## Maharajajaja (Nov 2, 2011)

can anyone share the price of hp dv6-6165tx
i am also considering buying that


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 2, 2011)

^^Its near 55-56k.


----------



## red dragon (Nov 2, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> Red dragon needs to see this thread.
> 
> DV6 will give you better performance. DV4 will be smaller and cheaper.


Seen it bro!All the best o.p!!
BTW anyone here bought the extended warranty directly from hp?
Asking the same question over and over again,so many dv6 users,no one bothers to answer a simple question.
HP in Kolkata is NOT providing any extended warranty on dv6 series,I called them up before diwali to confirm and they had no clue as usual.


----------



## amirtaraj (Nov 2, 2011)

arsenalfan001 said:


> Dont forget to extend warranty to 3 (1+2) years. Will cost around 5.5K.



Here in Mysore they are quoting the price of Laptop as 58.5k with some MTS Wireless Broadband(which I don't need) So is Getting Laptop from Flipkart can I get Extended warranty from HP?


----------



## red dragon (Nov 2, 2011)

^^Do you know anyone,who has been able to buy the extended warranty from HP?
If HP is really(which I doubt)providing the warranty,buying from Flipkart probably wont be a problem.
A friend bought a Vaio from Flipkart and the extended warranty locally without any problem.
But with HP nothing is for sure!!


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 2, 2011)

^^I was offered extended warranty from HP through its customer care for a compaq laptop around an year ago. But i denied it.


----------



## red dragon (Nov 2, 2011)

Yes,even I know couple of friends got extended warranty for Compaq and probooks.
It the dv6 series which is usually denied extended warranty.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 2, 2011)

But its very sad, AFAIK no company covers battery+charger in extended warranty


----------



## amirtaraj (Nov 2, 2011)

red dragon said:


> ^^Do you know anyone,who has been able to buy the extended warranty from HP?
> If HP is really(which I doubt)providing the warranty,buying from Flipkart probably wont be a problem.
> A friend bought a Vaio from Flipkart and the extended warranty locally without any problem.
> But with HP nothing is for sure!!



Then will confirm with HP



dashing.sujay said:


> But its very sad, AFAIK no company covers battery+charger in extended warranty



Battery+Charger=2k+1.5K, so


----------



## red dragon (Nov 2, 2011)

Battery 2k?Where?



dashing.sujay said:


> But its very sad, AFAIK no company covers battery+charger in extended warranty


Apple does most of the time for the magsafe(not the battery though).
I got mine replaced last week,no questions asked.


----------



## amirtaraj (Nov 2, 2011)

red dragon said:


> Battery 2k?Where?



 4400mAh Battery in KT Street for 2k friend of mine got it. Original HP costs about 4.5k


----------



## red dragon (Nov 2, 2011)

Oh!Those batteries are available for 1.5-1.8k.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 2, 2011)

amirtaraj said:


> Battery+Charger=2k+1.5K, so



So.? What do you want to say by that?



red dragon said:


> Battery 2k?Where?
> 
> 
> Apple does most of the time for the magsafe(not the battery though).
> I got mine replaced last week,no questions asked.



Apple is not into competition 



amirtaraj said:


> 4400mAh Battery in KT Street for 2k friend of mine got it. Original HP costs about 4.5k



That sucks, original vaio costs 6k


----------



## rajasekhar911 (Nov 2, 2011)

@amirtaraj

in SP road bangalore, 6165tx is available for 54k .

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/laptops-n...-6140tx-dv6-6165tx-thread-48.html#post1517632


----------



## red dragon (Nov 2, 2011)

dashing.sujay said:


> That sucks, original vaio costs 6k


Because it is few notches above HP as a brand


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 2, 2011)

red dragon said:


> Because it is few notches above HP as a brand



Agree 

PS- May be this was the reason I finalised Vaio


----------



## rameshb20 (Nov 2, 2011)

All,
I am planning to buy the dv6 6165tx from Flipkart soon. What I want to know is>
1) Will 3D design software like Maya, 3ds Max, blender etc. work on this?
2) How's the Wifi Connectivity? I usually download movies etc. and cannot have a connection that keeps snapping.


----------



## rajasekhar911 (Nov 2, 2011)

rameshb20 said:


> All,
> I am planning to buy the dv6 6165tx from Flipkart soon. What I want to know is>
> 1) Will 3D design software like Maya, 3ds Max, blender etc. work on this?
> 2) How's the Wifi Connectivity? I usually download movies etc. and cannot have a connection that keeps snapping.



i am not sure 100% abt the apps, but i think it should work just fine.
as for the wi fi , it works flawless . i always connect to the internet through wi fi only


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Nov 2, 2011)

rameshb20 said:


> All,
> I am planning to buy the dv6 6165tx from Flipkart soon. What I want to know is>
> 1) Will 3D design software like Maya, 3ds Max, blender etc. work on this?
> 2) How's the Wifi Connectivity? I usually download movies etc. and cannot have a connection that keeps snapping.


1) Yes they will.


----------



## rameshb20 (Nov 3, 2011)

@ rajasekhar911 and Ishu Gupta,
Thank you for your posts


----------



## aniket.cain (Nov 5, 2011)

Ok. So some people were claiming that BF3 wont run on 6121TX. I installed it last night, and have played for quite some time on Ultra settings, without any lag or other problems. Cheers.


----------



## amirtaraj (Nov 5, 2011)

aniket.cain said:


> Ok. So some people were claiming that BF3 wont run on 6121TX. I installed it last night, and have played for quite some time on Ultra settings, without any lag or other problems. Cheers.



Ultra settings, thats cool, one of my favorite game series.......

Can I get the extended warranty after 2 months after getting my laptop?


----------



## amirtaraj (Nov 13, 2011)

Got my DV6-6165tx, Played GTA4 for 2hours now enjoying it,
Thankyou guys..........


----------

